# The Pokeathlon



## Severus Snape (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome to Johto's Pokeathlon. There are many different events for you to compete in. Trainers are trying to keep themselves and their Pokemon fit and healthy. Well, are you and your Pokemon?

Start of buy buying either Chikorita, Cyndaquil or Totodile, since you have £100 and they cost £50.

Then you basically keep the Pokemon till the next event opens and where the shops open too.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I'll have a Cyndaquil, since my Typhlosion died the guys have been missing him, especially Alakazam and Charizard cuz they were part of my original trio...

Any, I'm over it now, it was a few years ago now after all, so I'm taking this little guy to give some of my unique training! Right, where's the nearest stretch of water, I'm going to teach him to swim!?


----------



## Severus Snape (May 1, 2010)

The next event: Wednesday - Hurdles!


There's a large patch surrounding the Pokeathlon. Take a swim!


----------



## Mewtwo (May 1, 2010)

CYNDAQUIL GOGOGOGO JUMP THE HURDLES WITH MEEEEE

Btw, I'm a hurdle jumper in real life myself =D I shall pass on EVERYTHING I KNOW to this tiny helpless creature. REMEMBER WHEN JUMPING TO "PEE ON THE TREE"!


----------



## Severus Snape (May 2, 2010)

You'll have to wait till Wednesday, when the Pokeathlon Stadium is suddenly bustling with life!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 5, 2010)

Cyndaquil and I are ready! He's coming along nicely, jus as I knew he would!


----------



## Severus Snape (May 6, 2010)

This post shall be edited tomorrow with the shop and lots of info about the event. Sorry for the major delay.


----------



## I Love May - Indigo (May 6, 2010)

Go go Chikorita!

Jump Hurdles? Where are practise hurdles?


----------



## Severus Snape (May 6, 2010)

Sure, Chikorita can jump hurdles in the practise arena.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 12, 2010)

Sorry, have you lot even finished yet? We finished hours ago!


----------



## Severus Snape (May 25, 2010)

The temporary shop (since Nurse Joy is ill) is now up.

Poke ball, £10.
Potion, £10.

As you guys get better, the temp. shop will get bigger.

HURDLES IS STARTING!!! Get ready... The winner shall recieve £20!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2010)

I think I'll take one of each, cuz didn't I win that by like a week?


----------



## Severus Snape (May 29, 2010)

Yeah, you won the official training practise, didn't ya? Then ya win £10.

Anyway, all status condition healers are up for grabs.

With your Ball, why don't you find some new Pokemon to catch?


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 29, 2010)

I'll be back soon...

*several hours later*

I'm back, I gotta say, Cyndaquil's Water resistence training is coming along better than anyone else's has before, are these Pokemon you were offering us babies per chance? Anywho, I managed to nab myself an Eevee! How lucky was that?


----------

